# διατρέχομαι αντί για διαπνέομαι, διακατέχομαι, εμφορούμαι



## antongoun (Feb 19, 2019)

Έχοντας συναντήσει σε βιβλίο που επιμελούμαι το ρήμα «διατρέχομαι» αντί για τα «διαπνέομαι» ή «διακατέχομαι» ή «εμφορούμαι», αναρωτήθηκα αν αυτό το λάθος είναι κοινό. Βρήκα λοιπόν πράγματι παρόμοιες χρήσεις του «διατρέχομαι» στο ίντερνετ. _Είναι _λάθος, σωστά; Ή πρόκειται για κάποιου είδους μεταφορικής χρήσης του «διατρέχομαι»; 

Από το ΛΚΝ:

*διατρέχω *[δiatréxo] Ρ αόρ. διέτρεξα, απαρέμφ. διατρέξει : (λόγ.) 1α. διανύω μια απόσταση, συνήθ. με πολύ γρήγορο βηματισμό ή με μεγάλη ταχύτητα: Ο αθλητής / το όχημα διέτρεξε την απόσταση σε δεκαπέντε πρώτα λεπτά και σε τριάντα δεύτερα. β. ακολουθώ μια πορεία μέσα από κάποια συγκεκριμένη περιοχή• διασχίζω: Ο Kοσμάς ο Aιτωλός διέτρεξε ολόκληρη την υπόδουλη Ελλάδα, για να διδάξει το Ευαγγέλιο.|| Ο Iλισός διέτρεχε την Aθήνα, διέρρεε. || (μτφ.): Ένα ρίγος διέτρεξε το σώμα του / τον διέτρεξε. H φήμη του διέτρεξε την πόλη. ΦΡ ~ κίνδυνο / τον κίνδυνο να, κινδυνεύω: Ο ασθενής διέτρεξε σοβαρό κίνδυνο. H χώρα διατρέχει τον κίνδυνο να πτωχεύσει. γ. διανύω ένα χρονικό διάστημα: Διατρέχει το δέκατο έτος της ηλικίας του. Διατρέχουμε την τελευταία δεκαετία του εικοστού αιώνα. 2. ασχολούμαι με κτ. όχι διεξοδικά, αλλά προσπαθώ με ταχύτητα να αποκτήσω μια γενική και συνοπτική εικόνα: ~ ένα κείμενο / άρθρο, το διαβάζω γρήγορα. Tο βλέμμα του διέτρεξε το χώρο, παρατήρησε διαδοχικά όλα τα σημεία.

*διαπνέω *-ομαι Ρ (μόνο στο ενεστ. θ.) : 1. (για φυτό) αποβάλλω, κυρίως από τους πόρους των φύλλων, νερό υπό μορφή υδρατμών. 2. (συνήθ. παθ.) είμαι επηρεασμένος έντονα από κτ. (ιδέα, ιδεολογία κτλ.) έτσι ώστε να χαρακτηρίζομαι από αυτό: Ποίημα που διαπνέεται από έντονο πατριωτισμό. Διαπνέεται από αισθήματα αγάπης / αλτρουισμού / φιλοπατρίας. Ο υπουργός διαπνέεται από φιλικά αισθήματα για μένα.
[λόγ.: 1: αρχ. διαπνέω `φυσάω ανάμεσα΄• 2: σημδ. γαλλ. s΄inspirer]

*διακατέχω *-ομαι Ρ πρτ. διακατείχα, παθ. πρτ. διακατεχόμουν : 1. για έντονο συναίσθημα που κυριεύει κπ.• κατέχω•: Mε διακατέχει (ο) φόβος / (η) αγωνία. Tο πλήθος διακατέχεται από ενθουσιασμό / από εκδικητική μανία. 2. (λόγ.) έχω κτ. στην απόλυτη εξουσία και κατοχή μου.
[λόγ. < ελνστ. διακατέχω `κατέχω σταθερά΄]

*εμφορούμαι * Ρ10.9β : (λόγ.) κυριαρχούμαι, ψυχικά ή πνευματικά, από ένα συναίσθημα, μια ιδέα κτλ.• διακατέχομαι: Εμφορείται από ευγενή αισθήματα / από τα ιδεώδη της κοινωνικής δικαιοσύνης.
[λόγ. < αρχ. ἐμφοροῦμαι]


*
Παράδειγμα από τη δουλειά μου:*

_…κινήματα ανδρών που *διατρέχονται *από ουσιοκρατικές αντιλήψεις_ (διόρθ.: «*διαπνέονται*»)

*
Παραδείγματα από το ίντερνετ:*

1.
_Ο «ευέλικτος λόγος» του Μακρόν στις αναφορές του στο Ιράν είναι ενδεικτικός για το αλισβερίσι που στήνεται στις πλάτες των λαών όλης της περιοχής. Από τη μία συνέδεσε τη «σταθερότητα» με «τον καλύτερο περιορισμό της ιρανικής κυριαρχίας», λέγοντας ότι «δεν διατρέχομαι από καμία αφέλεια σχετικά με το Ιράν»._

2.
(στο επόμενο η χρήση των κομμάτων κάνει το κείμενο σχεδόν να μη διαβάζεται)

_Όχι ,βέβαια, γιατί διατρέχομαι από μια ιδέα δικομανίας, αλλά κυρίως γιατί οικτίρω των [sic] όποιο Λειτουργό της Δικαιοσύνης, δείχνει, δια των νομικών του γνωμοδοτήσεων, ότι έχει παραιτηθεί και δεν μπορεί, να συμβουλεύσει και να ενεργήσει, υπέρ του εντολέα του, όταν πρόκειται να συγκρουστεί με τις Αρχές, δηλαδή την Εξουσία._

3.
_Με χαρακτηρίζει ένας πολιτ-ισμός, γεγονός που με κάνει να συνυπολογίζω τους συνανθρώπους μου και να απεχθάνομαι τη βία. Παράλληλα, όμως, *διατρέχομαι *από έναν εγω-ισμό και ίσως, ναρκισσ-ισμό που με οδήγησαν σε πολλές επιλογές της ζωής μου._

4.
_Ανήκω στην κοινωνική δεξιά, εκπροσωπώ το κόμμα “ΝΕΟ”, *διατρέχομαι *από τις απόψεις και τις σκέψεις της καραμανλικής σχολής και από τις αξίες της πατρίδας και αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που συμμετέχουμε στην κυβέρνηση.
_


----------



## Themis (Feb 19, 2019)

Δεν ξέρω τέτοια χρήση και θα το διόρθωνα κι εγώ.

Σημειώνω πάντως ότι αυτό το παθητικό "διατρέχομαι" φέρνει στο μυαλό μου άλλο νόημα - σίγουρα όχι αυτό που θέλουν να δηλώσουν τα παραδείγματά σου. Αν με διατρέχει μια ιδέα ή ένα συναίσθημα, δεν διακατέχομαι από αυτό, αλλά υπάρχει και αυτό δίπλα σε άλλα που κυριαρχούν, περνάει απ' το μυαλό μου. Αν δηλαδή τεντώναμε το "διατρέχω" και δεχόμασταν την παθητική διάθεση, δεν θα μου φαινόταν ακριβώς συνώνυμο του "διακατέχομαι" ή του "εμφορούμαι".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2019)

Από τη στιγμή που το βρίσκουμε στα corpora του ΛΚΝ, *εδώ*, με σημασία τεχνική βέβαια, όχι με τη σημασία *με διατρέχει*, δεν θα αργήσει να επεκταθεί η σημασία του.

Δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα, δεν θα πρότεινα τη χρήση του, δεν θα είχα άλλο επιχείρημα πέρα από τη σπανιότητα και το «περίεργο» άκουσμα της λέξης να αντιτάξω σε κάποιον που θα επέμενε. Ίσως μόνο ένα ελαφρό κτύπημα με το λεξικό της Ακαδημίας στο κεφάλι.

Τα λήμματα στα corpora:

διατρέχεται (2) [διατρέχομαι - 3s: D3s:T3s]
P3659 P002 L003 …σης. Σύμφωνα με τη μέθοδο αυτή, διατρέχεται η ακολουθία των bytes που αποτε…

P5552 P002 L006 …φωνα με το πρώτο είδος, η οθόνη διατρέχεται από οριζόντιες και κάθετες διόδ…

διατρέχονται (1) [διατρέχομαι - 3p: D3p:T3p]
M3637 P001 L002 …ν των τεσσάρων περιφερειών που διατρέχονται από την Εγνατία οδό. Στόχοι το…


----------

